# Shark Injector dyno review from .org...



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Don't know if any of you saw this link on bimmer.org, but it has to do with a guy with a 99 M3 (e36) dynoing his car with and without the shark injector. It's almost hard to believe, given that even on our e46s (323s and 328s), there is definitely a vast improvement that can be felt on cars that have been sharked. Even on cars with the Dinan software, there has been improvements seen on the dyno, and it seems that the shark is even better than the Dinan, according to people with experience with both.

In any case, it would be nice to see the shark gains on the e46 verified on a dyno (hint hint, Hack and JPinTO). 

http://www.radismotorsports.com/dyno.html


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Installing the software resets the ECU, leading to a real and noticeable power gain. In my old E36, I would reset the ECU once a month to keep from losing power. I need to do that in my E46 sometime.
I've seen dyno charts that prove this, but sadly the page is gone. (Anyone know where the M52TU info sheet went?)
Nick


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I thought there was something about OBD-II that made it very difficult to do accurate dyno tests?

-Al


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*OBD2 pain in the butt....*

OBD2 adapts, so in daily driven cars in stop and go traffic, dyno's will demonstrate the engine air/fuel mixture a far cry from the ideal stoichiometric 14.x:1 mixture, i.e. much, much leaner.

(is it 14.7:1?)

most tuners will reset the adaptation to default before showing you a dyno of their products on a car. most of us can't do that, however, unless you have Jim Conforti handy during your dyno session or the dinan MIPP computer.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Cal said:


> *
> In any case, it would be nice to see the shark gains on the e46 verified on a dyno (hint hint, Hack and JPinTO).
> 
> http://www.radismotorsports.com/dyno.html *


Who you gonna trust... that lameo review with their "dyno" or my highly sensitive butt dyno?!? 

I can't speak for other vehicles, but the added power to the 323 is noticeable. For $349, even IF it only gave an extra 10hp, that's just $35/hp... very cheap.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Nick and Blackdawg,

In other words, are you guys saying that the shark/Dinan software will show gains right after it is installed (and for a short period thereafter), but in the longrun, the OBDII will adapt in such a way that it will then perform like stock?! Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Alee,

I really haven't heard of anything like that, but I did hear that on the new M3, you have to disconnect and disable a whole bunch of stuff to really dyno it. Several e46 M3 owners have said that already.

Any way, in the case of a CAI, I wouldn't care much if the dyno didn't showed a huge gain, because I think that the car would perform better in the real world (since it is moving and more air is coming in) as opposed to in a dyno where there is (at best) a fan blowing into the front of the car. However, I would hope that a software download would show gains on the dyno.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Cal said:


> *Nick and Blackdawg,
> 
> In other words, are you guys saying that the shark/Dinan software will show gains right after it is installed (and for a short period thereafter), but in the longrun, the OBDII will adapt in such a way that it will then perform like stock?! Please correct me if I'm wrong. *


No, the ODB II software will adapt to whatever software that's been installed on your car. If you install aftermarket engine management software, it'll take about a week before all the old parameters of the OEM software has been adapted out of the ODB II's parameters. If you have the aftermarket software installed for months and remove the software to test on a dyno, it will still show tendencies from the aftermarket software thus making accurate Dyno runs impossible without removing some of the ODB II sensors first. Just take a look at his dyno figures. Assuming 15% power loss on the drive train that would put his M coupe at around 240 HP at the crank...although that's very close to factory figures, I've NEVER seen anyone test their stock S52 engine at more than 230 HP at the crank. A sure sign of adaptation. Keep in mind that although BMW claims 240 HP for the S52 engine, those are tested under ideal conditions with probably the best engine coming off the production line being tested. Given loss of friction and other factors involved, it's impossible to get a car to dyno HIGHER than factory numbers. It's just that simple.


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*Hack: read your post....*

you're probably correct about the s52 e36m3 motors. which is why those lightweights are so valuable. they have handpicked motors which were the strongest on the factory dynos.

the exception are the m coupes and m roadsters which typically put out, on average, 250hp, and this seems to be due to the twin duals versus a single dual exhaust (e36m3's).

OBD2, however, can be your friend if you dial out the lean-algorithm. it will adapt if your driving style is WOT. hence, i drive mostly late at night back to work or on weekends when i drive the piss out of the car so OBD2 doesn't lean me out in the M coupe.

btw, i read that radismotorsport thing. JimC, to his defense, will be the first to say how difficult it is to dyno OBD2 motors and that the gains are on the best day, best run, best motor ever conditions.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Hack,

Thanks for the info. That's what I had thought also. I guess I didn't really understand the statement about "having to reset his ECU every month or so to keep from losing power".


----------

